# Arabian sporthorse stallions



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

erinesargent said:


> Any recommendations on Arabian sporthorse stallions? Looking for something 15.3 or more and big bodied, I'm sure they have to be out there somewhere!


A 15.3 hh Arab is going to be few and far between, most are no where near that tall. And if someone tells you their stallion is that tall, you better go see him yourself. Jokes about the "Arabian Measuring Stick" abound for a reason. What breed is your mare?


----------



## erinesargent

Few and far... But there are some! I have heard that people like to exaggerate their Arabians height but I have seen a 3 year old stallion standing 15.2 and they had the stick to prove it! I saw another owner advertising their stallion at 16.2 but I'm pretty skeptical. 

My mare is a HA registered saddlebred cross. She is 15.1-2 

I want to be able to register with AHA otherwise I would probably be looking at AA studs or even Shagyas


----------



## SunnyDraco

erinesargent said:


> Few and far... But there are some! I have heard that people like to exaggerate their Arabians height but I have seen a 3 year old stallion standing 15.2 and they had the stick to prove it! I saw another owner advertising their stallion at 16.2 but I'm pretty skeptical.
> 
> My mare is a HA registered saddlebred cross. She is 15.1-2
> 
> I want to be able to register with AHA otherwise I would probably be looking at AA studs or even Shagyas


Do you know the heights of the Arabian half of your mare? She may have all her height from the saddlebred but could still throw shorter genes to a foal. There is a lot of gambling in breeding and you only hope for height similar to the parents. Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose. 

My family's matriarch mare (not the boss but the herd acts like they will perish without the old lady) is half quarter horse, 7/16 Arabian and 1/16 saddlebred, she sticks at 15.1hh (really nice horse measuring stick with built in levels). Back in 1995 she was bred to an Arabian (don't know his exact height but was old blood and average in height), the filly they produced matured to being just under 16hh and looked very saddlebred in physical appearance. My family has bred full siblings who matured at different heights, several matured to be taller than the parents and others matured to be the same height as the parents. It is still possible for horses of the same height to produce a foal that matures shorter or a surprisingly tall offspring. 

Look for a Sporthorse stallion that compliments your mare the best to increase your odds of producing a well conformed, athletic and good minded foal, just set a reasonable minimum height of 15hh or 15.1hh and have preference for stallions who produce taller offspring as it is unfair to the stallion as he only brings half the genetics for a foal and there is no way to know if your mare will throw more to her arabian breeding or to her saddlebred breeding.


----------



## erinesargent

I believe her dam was 14.3-15 hands. Pretty full bodied. Sire is Color of Fame who is 16h. I just want to get the best chance at a larger horse. I am not looking to breed for several years so right now just wanting some eye candy. I have seen a few sporthorses that claim to be 15.3-16h. My current favorite is SO Jazz'd who is a pb at 16.1 but is more dressage-y where I want hunter. I am also looking at Dormane as he produced Oration and have seen a stallion from him standing 15.3 and very solid.


----------



## Dehda01

Unfortunately, many tall Arabian stallions get their height in long cannon bones, poor straight shoulders and upright pasterns, not proper conformation. You often loose quality when you get size, you would do better looking for a more normal sized 15-15.1h big bodied horse and would be more likely to get it thrown as well. Many of the Spanish and Russian bred stallions are BIG bodied and tall too. 

Is your mare fine bodied? She is a big part of the equation too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bedhead

I thought mares were more or less the deciding factor in height o:

Like when they did a study, a mare wasn't going to carry a foal bigger than what she could comfortably carry (This is probably in reference to more extreme crosses, like half drafts where the dam isn't the draft, but I imagine it holds some water elsewhere. Point being, if your mare is a shorty, you're going to need more than a tall stallion to pop out a big baby.)


----------



## greentree

Dreamcatcher....lol! I was going to suggest she take a stick with her to go visit any of those horses!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

greentree said:


> dreamcatcher....lol! I was going to suggest she take a stick with her to go visit any of those horses!!


lol! :d:d


----------



## SunnyDraco

Bedhead said:


> I thought mares were more or less the deciding factor in height o:
> 
> Like when they did a study, a mare wasn't going to carry a foal bigger than what she could comfortably carry (This is probably in reference to more extreme crosses, like half drafts where the dam isn't the draft, but I imagine it holds some water elsewhere. Point being, if your mare is a shorty, you're going to need more than a tall stallion to pop out a big baby.)


Mare's control the size of the foal inutero but even then things can go wrong if the foal grows too wide (mare has no control for that problem). Once a foal is born, it can go through dramatic growth and be as tall as mom by weaning (as is the case with some successful extreme height crosses)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali

Actually, there are more tall Arabians out there than many think, and they have fabulous conformation (most of them). 15.3hh is not really all that uncommon, and yes, they have good legs and good conformation.  I have seen quite a few in person, and, yes, they ARE that tall, the owners are not exaggerating one bit. 

As for sporthorse stallions, my very favorite are the Al-Marah horses (now based in Florida), although they tend to be on the smaller side. Their offspring are all doing really wonderful in sport horse in hand and under saddle. Others that are very nice are: FCF Oberons Vanity, Czantiago (15.2hh gorgeous liver chestnut Spanish stallion), VMA Kahpur Khopi, and *Empres (pure Polish stallion, he is amazing! altho he is 14.3hh).... to name a few.


----------



## erinesargent

Oberons Vanity is only 15h I believe but a great sport horse. I will have to check into those others! I really love SO Jazz'd and his brother Zonxybut idk much about their bloodlines. Jazz'd advertises at 16.1 and looks very correct. Glad to have someone else who believes they are out there!


----------



## WSArabians

Few and far between no doubt... but I do have one! I didn't believe it when he was advertised at 15.3 so I was shocked when he came off the trailer! Pink Floyd definitely is a big gentle teddy. 
Not shown in Sport Horse but he would make a great one! You can see more on his thread in this section.


----------



## Yogiwick

erinesargent said:


> Few and far... But there are some! I have heard that people like to exaggerate their Arabians height but I have seen a 3 year old stallion standing 15.2 and they had the stick to prove it! I saw another owner advertising their stallion at 16.2 but I'm pretty skeptical.
> 
> My mare is a HA registered saddlebred cross. She is 15.1-2
> 
> I want to be able to register with AHA otherwise I would probably be looking at AA studs or even Shagyas


Why is the height so important? I would rather have a traditional Arab than one bred for size...they are out there but should not be an example of the breed imo.

My trainer has a very nice stallion. He is 15hh but offspring are all big. Two full sisters out of a 17.3 mare were both 17+. You'd probably get at least your mares height if not taller. Though again, I'm not sure why the height is such a focus.

http://shnpayback.org/stallions/ganesh.xml

Her daughters a vet so they have a pretty neat operation. A top quality stallion that throws big is your best bet..

SunnyDraco- lol. We had a sweet old mare. Stayed away from the boys and didn't care about their squabbles and all that nonsense, but they ADORED her. All of them... lol


----------



## KigerQueen

WSArabians EVERY time i see pics of your boy i crack a little more on my reserve not to reed my mare. kinda losing as once she filled out she is quite purdy!

They might make a nice baby XD!


----------



## WSArabians

KigerQueen said:


> WSArabians EVERY time i see pics of your boy i crack a little more on my reserve not to reed my mare. kinda losing as once she filled out she is quite purdy!
> 
> They might make a nice baby XD!


Oh, I do like her! 
Yup, consider reserve cracked.


----------



## KigerQueen

Ah crap! LOL! Better start saving up XD!


----------



## Dehda01

Yogiwick- Ganesh has been gelded!!! I talked with her to breed a mare to him this spring. I am sad
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazzie

Ohh, I love Pink Floyd too!

It was fun following this thread as we plan to breed our mare in a few years as well, and would be looking for a Sport Horse/Dressage type stud!

The one I've seen is Mojave Kid, located in Washington. He has wins in Western Pleasure, Hunter Pleasure, Halter, Sport Horse In Hand and Under Saddle, and Dressage. He's listed as 16 hands on their Facebook page. There is also a lovely sport horse type stallion listed lower in this section I believe. Good luck!


----------



## Yogiwick

Dehda01 said:


> Yogiwick- Ganesh has been gelded!!! I talked with her to breed a mare to him this spring. I am sad
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He was listed for 2016. Weird. I will have to ask about that. Idk why he was gelded that doesn't make sense
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dehda01

Sh payback is notorious for not keeping the list utd unless the owner hounds to have the horse removed. They just get relisted unless otherwise noted. Payback program seems to have some problems under running in it if you google.


----------



## Eole

My mare's breeder just had her arabian stallion in a all-breed 70 days stallion test and he scored top 5 of 14 stallions (all others were warmbloods) and had the highest score an arabian stallion ever received. FCF Oberons Vanity; Obie is his barn name.

I don't think he is particularly tall, but you can judge of his athleticism.
Photos from Kimmy Risser Photography.


----------



## QHDragon

Day Dream Arabians has several stallions that seem to be siring really nice sport horse babies. I personally really like Showgun PGN: Day Dream Arabians Â· Showkayce + Â· Santa Ynez, California


----------



## erinesargent

Yogi wick- Height is my personal preference. I have long legs so like a bigger horse which is why crosses are my favorite, Arab personality and refinement +size=perfection in my eyes


----------



## erinesargent

WSArabians said:


> Few and far between no doubt... but I do have one! I didn't believe it when he was advertised at 15.3 so I was shocked when he came off the trailer! Pink Floyd definitely is a big gentle teddy.
> Not shown in Sport Horse but he would make a great one! You can see more on his thread in this section.



He is fabulous! Love that coloring!


----------



## Dehda01

Having ridden some of those 16h Arabians, I will say the height usually is in the cannon bones, and not a well sprung ribcage which makes the ride more enjoyable for me. I am tall and prefer a well sprung, wide Arab to carry me, height be [email protected]


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I, too, have found that the 16 hh Arab usually suffers from being too tall. Generally conformation suffers when you start to stray too far from the Breed Standard.


----------



## Dehda01

Both of these horses are 15-15.1h. But both are about the same wide! Very broad. And take up my 6' husband's leg more than enough. They carry my legs better than my 16.2h NSHs. When I have been shopping for a stallion to breed the Russian mare, I am looking for a BIG bodied stallion, not the narrow popular bloodlines that are currently winning in the halter ring. Old fashion lines that are harder to find now a days, like her lines are.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

That's one of the reasons I was partial to the Russian lines when I was breeding. I want substance, not just a pretty face, though I wanted that too!


----------



## Dehda01

Yup. That mare is straight Russian, the gelding is 50%. One of my other mares is old polish/crabbet though and she is fantastic But my old straight Russian stallion was a true diamond.


----------



## erinesargent

So for a bigger bodied Arab are there any suggestions? Should I look towards Russian lines? I've seen a few French Arabs that looked pretty wide. There is also out breeding... Once again all is hypothetical as I have no definite plans of breeding my mate in the near future.


----------



## Dehda01

Russian, crabbet, old polish(not new) lines are your best bet. 

I love the Warren Park crabbet stallions. Magic Aulrab is gorgeous with a fantastic personality. I have loved a few of his get. 

French can be, but can also be very tall and narrow too... So you need to evaluate the horse I front of you... I get sad loosing type with many of the French horses. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I wouldn't touch a French horse for all the tea in China. I detest their Thoroughbred look. But that's my personal preference. I like the Russian lines, old Polish if they aren't too clunky headed. Never been much for Crabbet.


----------



## Dehda01

See, I feel the Russian/crabbet as well as Russian/Spanish cross very nicely. Big bodied, nice heads with big jowls, good saddle spot and the crabbet and Spanish can soften some of the slightly tougher Russian temperament that can come through non-Aswan lines.

You need to watch conformation with Aswan but he is everywhere. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Dehda01 said:


> See, I feel the Russian/crabbet as well as Russian/Spanish cross very nicely. Big bodied, nice heads with big jowls, good saddle spot and the crabbet and Spanish can soften some of the slightly tougher Russian temperament that can come through non-Aswan lines.
> 
> You need to watch conformation with Aswan but he is everywhere.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I like the Russian/Spanish and Russian/some Polish is good but just never really found much Crabbet that I liked. I don't like an over large Arab, but I also don't like the real small ones (Al Marah type) and find that Crabbet frequently goes small. Obviously, there are exceptions to everything and I could run into a Russian/Crabbet cross and fall in love tomorrow. 

Had to laugh at the comment about the tougher temper in the non-Aswan lines. I had a friend who said he was called Azz Wan for a reason. inkunicorn:


----------



## Yogiwick

erinesargent said:


> Yogi wick- Height is my personal preference. I have long legs so like a bigger horse which is why crosses are my favorite, Arab personality and refinement +size=perfection in my eyes


Said trainer breeds sport horses (AHA sport horse). Some purebreds but a lot of WB crosses. Those are some REALLY nice horses. Usually Polish/Crabbet on the Arab with whatever WB and you will get all of the above in a very very nice package 

I guess that doesn't help if you want to breed but I would be looking for "sport horse".

DA I bet you'd like my guy XD


----------



## Dehda01

Is he related to Ganesh?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dehda01

Priboj and the racing Russian lines can be tough, stubborn horses. I have met more than a few interesting Nariadni's. Once you figure them out they can be lovely. But they can be one track hard headed beasts, and don't pick a fight with them. Work with them and make it their idea.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick

Don't know, not closely if he is lol.


----------



## Dehda01

I was about to say that if he was a Ganesh baby he was related to 3/4 of my herd here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick

LOL! He is not a Ganesh baby


----------



## erinesargent

Well that all went way over my head. I know less than nothing about Russian lines. I'm becoming familiar with French and personally like their looks and have seen them as successful hunters.


----------



## Dehda01

Breed for what you like and want and can live with. You are the one who will be living with the result. Find the type you want and breed towards it. If you like French or French. *Oration swept nationals, if his stud fee wasn't so high I would consider him for one of my mares. And it is too high for me to play breed, particularly with thus economy. Most of the other French stallions are racing and really don't interest me at all. Last I checked he only had a handful of purebred foals on the ground, which is too bad. His full brother was available, but just got exported back. I don't know enough about French lines to talk temperment.


----------



## QHDragon

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I, too, have found that the 16 hh Arab usually suffers from being too tall. Generally conformation suffers when you start to stray too far from the Breed Standard.


Same goes for the giant 17+ hand tall QHs you see running around the HUS world. I have met more than one with soundness issues. They all look like they are on stilts.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Dehda01 said:


> Priboj and the racing Russian lines can be tough, stubborn horses. I have met more than a few interesting Nariadni's. Once you figure them out they can be lovely. But they can be one track hard headed beasts, and don't pick a fight with them. Work with them and make it their idea.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL! See I find the Priboj bred horses to be a piece of cake! And of course, I like Padron, Aswan, Muscat, Nariadni.....yadda yadda!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

QHDragon said:


> Same goes for the giant 17+ hand tall QHs you see running around the HUS world. I have met more than one with soundness issues. They all look like they are on stilts.


Absolutely, I don't think it's too wise too go for too much of anything. If you want something 17hh high, cross with a TB or WB. Not my cup of tea, but others like the crosses.


----------



## KigerQueen

QHDragon said:


> Same goes for the giant 17+ hand tall QHs you see running around the HUS world. I have met more than one with soundness issues. They all look like they are on stilts.


YES!!! I love my fiance's paint but at 16.2hh-16.3hh he is all leg! he has half decent bone though.

This is a normal stocky paint.









And then there is this moose of a horse. Wanted to use him for a hunter. but he needs ALOT of weight first.


----------



## Dehda01

I LOVE straight Russian, they are just not willing to be willing meek horses which is why they are no longer popular. My mare is straight Russian Muscat and Mag closer than most people have had in a while. You have a discussion with them, not fold them in half and demand, otherwise they will protect themselves.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Dehda01 said:


> I LOVE straight Russian, they are just not willing to be willing meek horses which is why they are no longer popular. My mare is straight Russian Muscat and Mag closer than most people have had in a while. You have a discussion with them, not fold them in half and demand, otherwise they will protect themselves.


Oh that's so true. My Cloney, is not straight Russian but quite a bit of Polish too, and you ask nicely or else he'll give you the "Oh REALLY?" and look out. He's double *Padron, vis his sire SVS Fornaio and his dam, Patrice C, and I've seen him channel *Padron a few times. 

Here he is as a yearling at Scottsdale: 









And looking very Padron-ey:


----------



## erinesargent

Yogiwick said:


> Said trainer breeds sport horses (AHA sport horse). Some purebreds but a lot of WB crosses. Those are some REALLY nice horses. Usually Polish/Crabbet on the Arab with whatever WB and you will get all of the above in a very very nice package
> 
> I guess that doesn't help if you want to breed but I would be looking for "sport horse".
> 
> DA I bet you'd like my guy XD


I would absolutely die for an arab warmblood cross. And I'm sure I would have to as I will never be able to afford one 

Someday, I would like to have an uber tiny breeding program that would focus on AA and arab warmblood crosses.


----------



## Remali

I LOVE the *Muscat horses, so gorgeous and VERY athletic, nice minds, too. Still very popular in the performance arena if you can find them. A couple friends of mine had *Muscat-bred horses, they were wonderful.

I was lucky to see *Muscat (and *Mag and *Nariadni, too), at Karho in Scottsdale back in the day, a few photos I got. What a thrill!


*Muscat













*Mag












*Nariadni


----------



## Partita

If you are still looking, and would consider a half-Arab, there is a very nice Arab/Oldenburg cross stallion. You could look him up. His name is Saint Sandro. I've never seen him in person and don't know his owner. I only know of him from photos and offspring photos and postings by his owner on-line. And she seemed a bit quirky. But the stallion looks to be very nice and has sired some nice babies from a variety of mares. Might be worth checking him out.


----------



## Avna

I wish people still liked small traditional Arabs, small traditional Morgans, small traditional Quarterhorses (okay, just short in that case). The craze for tallness, I don't get it at all. Not even the least little bit.


----------



## Fahntasia

Remali said:


> I LOVE the *Muscat horses, so gorgeous and VERY athletic, nice minds, too. Still very popular in the performance arena if you can find them. A couple friends of mine had *Muscat-bred horses, they were wonderful.
> 
> I was lucky to see *Muscat (and *Mag and *Nariadni, too), at Karho in Scottsdale back in the day, a few photos I got. What a thrill!
> 
> 
> *Muscat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nariadni



I love Arabs like these!! The overly dishy seahorse spindly thing that purports to be an arabian is a total disaster imo.....


----------



## Regula

Eole said:


> My mare's breeder just had her arabian stallion in a all-breed 70 days stallion test and he scored top 5 of 14 stallions (all others were warmbloods) and had the highest score an arabian stallion ever received. FCF Oberons Vanity; Obie is his barn name.
> 
> I don't think he is particularly tall, but you can judge of his athleticism.
> Photos from Kimmy Risser Photography.


Wow, NICE!! This guy would definitely be on my short list.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali

Avna said:


> I wish people still liked small traditional Arabs, small traditional Morgans, small traditional Quarterhorses (okay, just short in that case). The craze for tallness, I don't get it at all. Not even the least little bit.


Those are the only kind of Arabians for me (Morgans, too). The classic conformation, and height. I don't really care for anything over 15.1hh. Prefer 15hh and under.


----------



## Avna

Remali said:


> Those are the only kind of Arabians for me (Morgans, too). The classic conformation, and height. I don't really care for anything over 15.1hh. Prefer 15hh and under.


You are my friend.


----------



## AlKhamsa

erinesargent said:


> Any recommendations on Arabian sporthorse stallions? Looking for something 15.3 or more and big bodied, I'm sure they have to be out there somewhere!



The stud ad for this arabian claims that he is 15.3 HH. 

Fadl Attrack-Shun



If nothing else, you might be able to find the stud of the required size here:

Arabian Stallion Directory


----------



## goneriding

Is Abraxas Halimaar still alive? I had a filly by him and out of my Nabiel/Monet El Sharaf mare. He did go on to excel in huntseat if I can recall. He was/is 15.2-15.3. SE


----------

